# אֶרֶץ תְכֹל אְין עָב



## קטן

The grammatical gender of ארץ (land) is feminine.
Does the phrase אֶרֶץ תְכֹל still conform to עברית in any way ? 
Or is it obligatory to use ארץ with תְכֹלָה ?
(I'm aware that a color noun instead of an adjective could be used, but that's beside the question.)

The phrase in this post's title is from a 1980's or 90's VHS video with songs from Israel and subtitles except that I translated it into כתיב מנוקד.


----------



## slus

It is the first line of the song ארץ by Shaike Paikov (I'm not sure about the English spelling of his name).

[Link to YouTube clip removed by moderator -- Rule 4]

ארץ תכול is not the same as ארץ תכולה - it's the possessive form. Similar to "the land of blue" and not "the blue land".


----------



## Drink

Also, you kind of butchered the vowels. The correct vowels are אֶרֶץ תָּכֹל אֵין עב.


----------



## slus

אֶרֶץ תְכֹל אֵין עָב


----------



## amikama

תְּכוֹל (in shva and holam male) is a noun, synonym of תכלת.
תָּכֹל (in kamats and holam haser, without nikkud תכול) is an adjective. The feminine form is  תְּכֻלָּה (תכולה).
תְּכֹל (in shva and holam haser) is the construct state of the adjective. For example קֵיסָרוֹן תְּכֹל סְנַפִּיר (a kind of fish).

תְּכֹל אֵין עָב is actually a compound adjective (like יפה תואר, טוב לב etc).
אֶרֶץ תְּכֹל אֵין עָב could be translated literally as "a cloudless-blue land".


----------



## Drink

Ah sorry, I misunderstood your first comment and thought you meant the noun and adjective are the same word.


----------



## amikama

amikama said:


> תְּכֹל אֵין עָב is actually a compound adjective


Thinking again about it, I was probably wrong. If it were an adjective, it would be ארץ *תכולת *אין עב, because ארץ is feminine.
תכול as a noun rather than an adjective makes more sense in ארץ תכול אין עב. The translation would be something like "a cloudless land of the blue".


----------



## קטן

@amikama 
Many thanks for your detailed answers. 
Now,  how to stress 
תְכֻלָה ?
I tend to think on the last syllable (with ָ  ).
And what is a (there may be several, in theory anyway) status constructus of this adjective, again stress pattern would be helpful

How to best translate the sentence is the central question of course. I haven't reached a conclusion yet.


----------



## amikama

קטן said:


> I tend to think on the last syllable (with ָ ).


Yes.


קטן said:


> And what is a (there may be several, in theory anyway) status constructus of this adjective


תְּכֻלַּת- (תכולת-)


----------

